# applet - backgroundcolor



## munich (9. Feb 2007)

hi leute,
ich hab ein kleines problem, hoffe einer von euch kann mir nen tipp geben worans liegen könnte.
also, ich lern gerade java mit nem recht guten buch, auf jeden fall hab ich jetzt eines der beispiele nachprogrammiert und das dumme is, dass es ned so ganz läuft, wie es soll.

das applet soll datum und uhrzeit anzeigen und als hintergrundfarbe schwarz haben. das problem is, alles funktioniert, nur das mit der hintergrundfarbe ned, zumindest ned in na alten mozilla version und nicht in der neusten firefox version.
hier mal der quelltext, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
thx,  :toll: 
munich


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;
public class watch extends javax.swing.JApplet {
	
	private Color butterscotch = new Color(255,204,102);
	private String lastTime= " ";
	
	public void init(){
		setBackground(Color.black);
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics screen){
		Graphics2D screen2D=(Graphics2D)screen;
		Font type=new Font("Monospaced",Font.BOLD, 20);
		screen2D.setFont(type);
		GregorianCalendar day=new GregorianCalendar();
		String time=day.getTime().toString();
		screen2D.setColor(Color.black);
		screen2D.drawString(lastTime,5,25);
		screen2D.setColor(butterscotch);
		screen2D.drawString(time, 5, 25);
		try {
			Thread.sleep(1000);
			} catch(InterruptedException e) {
				//nichts tun
			}
			lastTime=time;
			repaint();
	}
	
	

}
```

Edit: anmerkung: im internen applet viewer von eclipse läuft es. woran kann das liegen ? unterstützt firefox das nicht ? kann ich mir eigentlich ned vorstellen, oder ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2007)

Wie, und den Mist hast du aus einem "recht guten" Buch?


----------



## munich (9. Feb 2007)

also sorry, aber das is ja mal ne tolle antwort !!!!!!!!!!
hallo ??? ich lern das grade, alter !!!! das buch is didaktisch gut, das fachliche kann ich als neuling NATÜRLICH ned beurteilen !!!!
aber was isn des für ne scheiß aktion, du laberst mich schwach von der seite an anstatt mir zu schreiben was das problem bei dem quelltext is, wenn du schon meinst das buch wär so ein mist !!!!
also bitte keine blöde kommentare mehr !!!


für jede wirkliche und gut gemeinte hilfe bin ich natürlich jeder zeit sehr dankbar,
thx leute,
munich :toll:


----------



## doctus (10. Feb 2007)

da es im appletviewer anscheinend funktioniert, würde ich mal spontan auf die browserkonfiguration tippen.

lg doctus


----------



## Beni (10. Feb 2007)

Der Hintergrund wird ja nie gezeichnet, wie sollte der denn Schwarz sein? Den Hintergrund kannst du in deiner paint-Methode mit "screen.fillRect( 0, 0, getWidth(), getHeight() )" zeichnen (zuerst eine Farbe wählen :wink: ).

P.S. wenn der Code wirklich aus einem Buch ist: nimm ein anderes Buch. Denn 1. ist er ja offenbar fehlerhaft, und 2. hat ein "Thread.sleep" nichts, aber auch garnichts, in einer paint-Methode zu suchen. Die paint-Methode ist *die* kritische Methode, die auf Geschwindigkeit getrimmt sein *muss*, dadrin hat man nicht zu schlafen (ok, übertreiben muss man es nicht :wink:, aber eine Sekunde _schlafen_ ist wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei).


----------



## munich (10. Feb 2007)

@beni: danke für deine hilfe, ich denk ich werd tatsächlich am besten ein anderes buch nehmen, wenn das fehlerhaft is isses natürlich schmarrn. auf jeden fall dabke für die sinnvolle hilfe im gegenstz zu einfach nur dummen kommentaren !!! ich wusste doch, dass man in diesem forum auch tatsächlich hilfe bekommen kann.
thx,
Stefan


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Feb 2007)

munich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dass man in diesem forum auch tatsächlich hilfe bekommen kann.


Das kann man wahrhaftig. Nur werde ich mich tunlichst heraushalten, wenn ich auf einen "dummen" Kommentar auf's Übelste angemacht werde. Wenn man nach einer unpersönlichen Kritik schwere persönliche Angriffe startet, darf man sich nicht wundern hier bald gar keine Hilfe mehr zu erhalten...

Also bleib mal locker... :lol:


----------

